# Donald Duck or popeye with music



## yacorie (Apr 7, 2019)

Yesterday I found a few pieces of an ACL bottle that was blue and white.  I thought it was a picture of popeye in a boat but now I’m not sure.  Maybe it could have been Donald Duck.  

Anyway, later I found another piece that appeared to have music lyrics on it.

I’ve tried googling it but have come up empty.  Now I feel like I have to go back and try to find it which I think will be nearly impossible.

Thanks for any info


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you have a picture?  There was a Donald Duck soda which had ACL bottles, but I don't think it had lyrics to anything on it.  If it actually is Popeye, then you may have just reignited a very long-running thread of years past https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?338215-QUICK-POPEYE-SODA-QUESTION


----------



## yacorie (Apr 7, 2019)

So i went back today and spent a few hours trying to find the piece of bottle.  I found the bottle, looked at it and thought again that maybe it could be popeye.  I took some pictures in the field to make sure that if it broke or I lost it again that I could have some evidence.

In my course of looking for this piece of bottle (in blue), I stumbled upon a broken bottle (in red) that is "The Hoosier State".  This bottle also has lyrics printed on the back of it.  

SOOOO - I'm thinking that my popeye bottle may be some type of Indiana state bottle?  However, i have no idea about either of these.

As for donald duck....I did find a piece of the Donald Duck bottle that was just his head and hat (no picture).


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2019)

Interesting pieces. Maybe soda pop bob knows what they are but he's been kinda AWOL or MIA lately. LEON.


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 7, 2019)

My goodness! It certainly would be neat to see what they are as a whole.
That guy in the boat just looks so familiar, like I have seen that bottle before, but just cannot place a name.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 7, 2019)

That would be incredible if it were pieces of a 'Popeye" bottle!


----------



## yacorie (Apr 7, 2019)

Zooming in on the picture of the sailor, he has an anchor on his left arm/forearm.


----------



## Eric (Apr 7, 2019)

very cool... if you could clean the dirt off without taking the ACL off it may be a little easier to see and figure out... I can only see the words bring back... May be the words to "My Bonnie"?


----------



## carling (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't think that is Popeye, his clothing doesn't match up to any Popeye images I can find.

Are you sure these are pieces of soda bottles?  I'm guessing old drinking glasses or jelly jars.


----------



## carling (Apr 8, 2019)

Found one for Indiana.


----------



## carling (Apr 8, 2019)

and here's "Popeye".  The song on the back is "Bonnie".


----------



## yacorie (Apr 8, 2019)

Carling that is awesome.  Thank you for figuring this out.

I never thought about drinking glasses because I haven’t been finding any type of plates/glasses at this spot and usually I see lots of them.

It was exciting for me while it lasted haha but happy to know what they are


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 8, 2019)

Great job of research Carling! I knew I had seen that image before and it certaintly was not on a bottle. LOL


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jim, just stumbled onto this thread.
I do a lot of antiquing and I know I've seen those blue glasses in antique shops.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 10, 2019)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> Jim, just stumbled onto this thread.
> I do a lot of antiquing and I know I've seen those blue glasses in antique shops.



I was excited for a bit that it might be bottles I was finding.


----------



## Saturn Doll (Apr 10, 2019)

Excellent find!! There was a Popeye song of course-"I'm Popeye the sailor man, Excellent find-Great if it was Popeye  but looking at the words it says "back" on the glass-I can't find that in the below lyrics so may be something else-tat of an anchor is definitely Popeye-though: Could be a Peanut butter jar/glass as a lot of them have songs on -Nursery rhymes and state anthems-but I haven't seen one with a boat-but it obviously is out there somewhere.The song lyrics are: 

Oh, I'm Popeye the Sailor Man, 
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man. 
I'm strong to the finich 
Cause I eats me spinach. 
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man. 

I'm one tough Gazookus 
Which hates all Palookas 
Wot ain't on the up and square. 
I biffs 'em and buffs 'em 
And always out roughs 'em 
But none of 'em gets nowhere. 

If anyone dares to risk my "Fisk", 
It's "Boff" an' it's "Wham" un'erstan'? 
So keep "Good Be-hav-or" 
That's your one life saver 
With Popeye the Sailor Man. 

I'm Popeye the Sailor Man, 
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man. 
I'm strong to the finich 
Cause I eats me spinach. 
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man.


source: ​https://www.lyricsondemand.com/tvthemes/popeyelyrics.html


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice nostalgia!


----------



## SODABOB (Apr 11, 2019)

I heard my name mentioned and thought I'd add my two-cents worth. Those Sailor (not Popeye) tumblers were produced by the Hazel Atlas Glass Company for Big Top peanut butter. There were a series of them made in the 1950s with different characters and songs. Most references refer to them as "Sing-a-long" glasses. They originally had a paper label. This link is to one of two that are currently on eBay ...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1950s-Haze...248074?hash=item546cb7f54a:g:0rMAAOSwUmBbr951

Front




Back



Here's a Big Top paper label on a Sleeping Beauty tumbler



And a little history about the "My Bonnie Lies Over the Ocean" song


----------

